# Surrey RCMP Officer Involved In Serious Collision



## Eye In The Sky (13 Nov 2012)

Article Link

There are unconfirmed reports a Surrey RCMP officer has died after his unmarked cruiser collided with a semi truck at the intersection of 64th Ave and 148 Street in Surrey, B.C., around 5 a.m. PT Tuesday morning.

Police have not released details of the officer's condition, but there are unconfirmed reports the officer was pronounced dead at Royal Columbian Hospital after the crash.

There are many emergency vehicles at the scene and traffic in the area has been shut down on 64th Ave between 144 and 152 streets while police investigate the incident.

-----------

Although it isn't confirmed yet on CBC, the RCMP member involved did not survive.  RIP to the fallen, thoughts go out to the fellow RCMP, friends, family and loved ones.


----------

